# Job Search



## ausimmig (Jan 15, 2016)

Greetings!

I am applying for PR. Is it possible to get a job before arriving in Australia? 
I am an MBA with 12 years of experience in Infrastructure sector. How good or bad is the job market in Australia these days?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ausimmig said:


> I am applying for PR. Is it possible to get a job before arriving in Australia?


Not very easy to do that:
Most employers want two things:
Face to Face Interview.
Start ASAP.

Some jobs however, where no locals are available for the job, may wait and be happy with a Skype type interview.
However, most jobs have many applicants.



ausimmig said:


> How good or bad is the job market in Australia these days?


December 2015 (ABS figures)

There are 8,228,700 people in full-time employment, and 3,673,600 in part-time employment in Australia, with 727,500 unemployed and looking for work.
Total job vacancies in November 2015 were 167,000

About 4.3 unemployed people for every available job.


----------



## Vaish (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi .. Am doing my Btech cse final year.. Am in India. I like to continue my job in australia.. How can I get? Is there any opportunity for freshers in Australia? 

Thank you


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

which city are you planning/hoping to work in ??? ... I've found that the job market is quite different city-to-city here in Australia.



ausimmig said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am applying for PR. Is it possible to get a job before arriving in Australia?
> I am an MBA with 12 years of experience in Infrastructure sector. How good or bad is the job market in Australia these days?
> ...


----------

